# [Aporte] Amplificador Clase D "Full-Brige" 400W



## Ratmayor (Dic 30, 2014)

Se trata de un amplificador Clase D en configuración en puente completo (Full-Bridge) en el que venía trabajando desde hace un buen rato...

Está basado en el driver HIP4081AIP (Por alguna mágica y extraña razón con el AIPZ, hace cosas muuuuuuuy raras) del resto el amplificador es muy estable y trabaja en frio, claro que no estaría demás colocarle un pequeño disipador, sólo por seguridad...

*Conociendo el amplificador:*

​
El funcionamiento es muy sencillo, 2 de los operacionales del TL084 forman el oscilador de onda triangular, otro es el buffer de entrada y el último toma la diferencia de las 2 salidas del amplificador para formar una sola retroalimentación.

El LT1016 es un comparador de alta velocidad, con salidas diferenciales, esto hace más fácil controlar las entradas del HIP4081  evitando usar otros dispositivos para invertir una de las señales, eso solo complicaría el amplificador 

Le sigue el driver HIP4081AIP que para los que no lo conocen, es un driver de puente completo (full-bridge) ampliamente usado para controlar motores, sí, leyeron bien, motores  sin embargo ofrece una buena velocidad y un tiempo muerto aceptable. En teoría, el IC puede manejar hasta 80V, sin embargo jamás lo he comprobado, si algún sádico del silicio se anima, excelente .

*El PCB*
Por muy triste que parezca, lo tuve que hacer doble cara, primero porque le da estabilidad al amplificador, evita ruidos, interferencias, etc. Sin embargo, hacerla no es tan complicado como parece, solo se debe planchar un lado, perforar y usar las perforaciones para guiar y planchar el otro lado 







​
Aquí una versión en placa de una cara:

Ver el archivo adjunto 126747​
Fuente de poder sugerida:

Ver el archivo adjunto 126748​
*La prueba*
Luego de haber incendiado N cantidad de mosfets, los ganadores fueron los IRFZ48N que como un bono especial, al menos por estos lados, se consiguen hasta en las farmacias  y los resultados fueron tan satisfactorios, que hasta un video le grabé:






*Características*
Tensión de alimentación +65V (Fuente simple) para la etapa de potencia y ±12V oscilador, PWM y driver
Corriente de la etapa de potencia: 8A (El hecho de que sea clase D no significa que no consuma, solo que no desperdicia )
Potencia de salida: 400W ~ 4Ω
Rango de frecuencias: 20Hz ~ 20Khz
THD: 0.03% ≈ 1Khz
Damping Factor: 400

Adjunto se encuentra el archivo PDF con el PCB listo para imprimir y planchar

Espero les guste


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 30, 2014)

!!!!!!!Darle Maestro Rat!!!!!!!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juliangp (Dic 30, 2014)

Muy bueno, por fin tenes el clockeado! jajaja felicitaciones!


----------



## osk_rin (Dic 30, 2014)

Quien sera el primer valiente en probarlo?


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 30, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!!!!!!Darle Maestro Rat!!!!!!!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.





juliangp dijo:


> Muy bueno, por fin tenes el clockeado! jajaja felicitaciones!


Gracias, pronto viene uno más grande, pero mientras, diviértanse con este como yo lo estoy haciendo ahora 



osk_rin dijo:


> Quien sera el primer valiente en probarlo?


Obviamente fui yo ¬¬'


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2014)




----------



## fdesergio (Dic 31, 2014)

EXCELENTE PROYECTO!!!! mil gracias por compartirlo, gracias!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2014)

​


----------



## pedro yamarte (Ene 2, 2015)

Amigo rat felicitaciones se ve que es un buen proyecto, pero se conceguiran esos componentes aca en venezuela?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 2, 2015)

Suena muy bien, además de 
la muy baja distorsión para un clase D, felicitaciones.[emoji106]


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 2, 2015)

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Amigo rat felicitaciones se ve que es un buen proyecto, pero se conceguiran esos componentes aca en venezuela?


En plus electronica, en tecnostore y en P.Benavides.



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Suena muy bien, además de
> la muy baja distorsión para un clase D, felicitaciones.[emoji106]


Gracias fue un trabajo de varios meses


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Ene 2, 2015)

con que núcleos fabricaste los inductores? que referencia son?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 3, 2015)

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> con que núcleos fabricaste los inductores? que referencia son?


Los inductores los compré ya hechos  si, lo admito, hice trampa , son unos Coilcraft VER2923-223 que cuestan como 4 dólares cada uno, sin embargo, se puede usar cualquier inductor de 22mH que pueda manejar entre 6 a 8A, supongo que un toroide T200-1 haría un excelente trabajo... Saludos...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 5, 2015)

Una pregunta: ¿se podrá cambiar el driver de los mosfet?

Lo que pasa es que tengo dos driver, los clásicos IR2110 y otros de analog devices que ahora no me acuerdo el nombre.

Salu2!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 5, 2015)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿se podrá cambiar el driver de los mosfet?
> 
> Lo que pasa es que tengo dos driver, los clásicos IR2110 y otros de analog devices que ahora no me acuerdo el nombre.
> 
> Salu2!


Si se puede, el problema es que tendrías que usar 2...


 A no ser que te quieras complicar la existencia con algunos level-shifters y usar un sólo ir2110 y referenciar las 2 retroalimentaciones antes y después del núcleo... Interesante, complicado si, fastidioso mucho, pero muy interesante...


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Ene 6, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Los inductores los compré ya hechos  si, lo admito, hice trampa , son unos Coilcraft VER2923-223 que cuestan como 4 dólares cada uno, sin embargo, se puede usar cualquier inductor de 22mH que pueda manejar entre 6 a 8A, supongo que un toroide T200-1 haría un excelente trabajo... Saludos...



Podrian servir el T 130-2 o el T 157-2?? son los unicos que puedo conseguir fácil acá .


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 6, 2015)

Según http://toroids.info/ sí puede funcionar...


----------



## tatajara (Ene 6, 2015)

muy buen aporte don rat!!
me gusto lo de fuente simple jaja
que estas usando para alimentarlo? un trafo?
saludos


----------



## Cdma System (Ene 6, 2015)

Hay que hacerle algunas pruebas similares al otro clase D que hiciste o es tan confiable que debería de funcionar a la primera suponiendo que los componentes sean los indicados?


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 6, 2015)

Pero que belleza de amplificador, excelente trabajo Don Rat, lloraré mientras haga el impreso pero por lo pronto lloraré buscando el driver full bridge porque no se si por aca lo consiga, muy buen aporte.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 6, 2015)

tatajara dijo:


> muy buen aporte don rat!!
> me gusto lo de fuente simple jaja
> que estas usando para alimentarlo? un trafo?
> saludos


Una fuente simple de 45V


experimentador dijo:


> Hay que hacerle algunas pruebas similares al otro clase D que hiciste o es tan confiable que debería de funcionar a la primera suponiendo que los componentes sean los indicados?


Arranca a la primera, sin brujerías ni cosas raras  puede que sufran soldando los componentes de lado y lado, pero hasta ahí 


Ferchito dijo:


> Pero que belleza de amplificador, excelente trabajo Don Rat, lloraré mientras haga el impreso pero por lo pronto lloraré buscando el driver full bridge porque no se si por aca lo consiga, muy buen aporte.


Gracias, busca en tiendas de electrónica en donde vendan cosas para robots y/o proyectos similares, ahí de seguro lo consigues 

Saludos


----------



## Cdma System (Ene 7, 2015)

Otra duda que me quedó(y cuando no....):
A que frecuencia trabaja? Pregunto por el tema de la bobina ; a ver si en BsAs se puede conseguir algo, supongo que las bobinas de aires quedan absolutamente descartadas para este caso.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 7, 2015)

experimentador dijo:


> Otra duda que me quedó(y cuando no....):
> A que frecuencia trabaja? Pregunto por el tema de la bobina ; a ver si en BsAs se puede conseguir algo, supongo que las bobinas de aires quedan absolutamente descartadas para este caso.


 ≈ 100Khz, puede variar ±5% dependiendo de la calidad de los componentes, pero tal tolerancia no afecta demasiado al amplificador...


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Ene 9, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:
			
		

> Interesante, aunque el modulador se parece más al No-UCD de ejtagle...



Por aca tengo otro pero no recuerdo de donde lo saque


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 17, 2015)

En vista de que la muchachada anda muy quejosa  aquí les traigo una versión del amplificador en placa simple 

​
Además, una fuente sugerida para este amplificador, cabe destacar que la los devanados del transformador que alimentan la etapa de potencia y la del driver o un posible pre amplificador que le quieran agregar, deben ser independientes.

​
P.D.: Los 24V de la fuente son para el caso de que le quieran agregar un protector en la salida de audio 

Edit: Archivos movidos al primer post.


----------



## Cdma System (Mar 18, 2015)

Sinceramente lo suyo es excelente,  me gustaría probar el amplificador pero los proveedores  de bsas perdieron mucha credibilidad en los últimos años, uno ya no sabe a quién comprarle los componentes y que los mismos sean originales.
Al menos ese es mi caso.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 18, 2015)

Bueno, de este lado del charco es igual, en está ciudad hasta me aseguraron que las resistencias estaban descontinuadas  por eso llevo ya un par de años importando componentes  el costo total para armar el amplificador, inluso comprando los inductores fue de US$ 35


----------



## Cdma System (Mar 18, 2015)

Te juro que en los precios que vi de uno de los proveedores que tiene los integrados y sólo los integrados ya son 35 USD, los inductores aparte(si es que se llega a conseguir). El tema es que no hay garantías por los semiconductores y ante alguna falla te responden "son originales, tal ves lo conectaste mal" por más de que le muestres que todo está bien conectado jajajaja


----------



## mrperform (May 3, 2015)

Holla. Un saludo y gracias por compartirlo.
Intento de armar esta etapa y no entiendo porque la resistencia de 10 ohmios y el capacitor de 100nF estan conectados entre las salidas del amplificador en ves de ser connectados con referencia al Gnd o a menos? Y tambien quiero armarlo con 55Vcc en altavos de 4 ohmios, que potencia seria capaz de sacar?


----------



## pedro yamarte (May 3, 2015)

Amigo *R*at donde haces los pedidos? como dices, aqui en nuestro pais no se con*s*iguen....


----------



## Ratmayor (May 3, 2015)

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Amigo rat donde haces los pedidos? como dices, aqui en nuestro pais no se conciguen....


Los HIP40481 los consigues en margarita, en plus electronics o en Caracas en P. Benavides, esos son gente sería y tienen de todo...


----------



## carbajal (Ago 18, 2015)

Hola a todos, tengo una consultita, se me hace facil conseguir un transformador pero de 24VCC a 8 amp devanado simple, sera que necesito modificar algo o con eso levanta el ampli? aunque no tire toda la potencia pero por lo menos unos 250w.
Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 18, 2015)

carbajal dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo una consultita, se me hace facil conseguir un transformador pero de 24VCC a 8 amp devanado simple, sera que necesito modificar algo o con eso levanta el ampli? aunque no tire toda la potencia pero por lo menos unos 250w.
> Saludos!


No necesitas modificar nada, siempre y cuando alimentes al pre con las tensiones correctas (±12V)


----------



## trilaware (Ago 19, 2015)

En un caso ideal, con esa fuente obtendrías 192 Watts RMS (lo cual no es poco) pero aún hay que restarle la eficiencia / rendimiento. Sds.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 19, 2015)

Así es, yo estimaría a "ojímetro" unos 170W


----------



## carbajal (Ago 19, 2015)

ok, gracias por el dato, esa potencia me viene bastante bien.
Saludos!



Ya veo un error en mi pregunta y por eso me estaba haciendo la pregunta de porque tan poca potencia, quise decir un transformador de 24VAC y con una corriente de 8 Amperes. ya rectificados y filtrados serian 32VCC.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 19, 2015)

carbajal dijo:


> Ya veo un error en mi pregunta y por eso me estaba haciendo la pregunta de porque tan poca potencia, quise decir un transformador de 24VAC y con una corriente de 8 Amperes. ya rectificados y filtrados serian 32VCC.


De ser así, estaríamos hablando de 250W aproximadamente...


----------



## Cdma System (Oct 28, 2015)

que complicado está conseguir el driver en capital federal, habrá algún reemplazo mas conocido? Me recorrí todo Congreso y nadie lo tiene jejeje tampoco en villa urquiza


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 28, 2015)

experimentador dijo:


> que complicado está conseguir el driver en capital federal, habrá algún reemplazo mas conocido? Me recorrí todo Congreso y nadie lo tiene jejeje tampoco en villa urquiza


En teoría se puede reemplazar con 2 IR2110, pero habría que modificar el PCB...


----------



## Cdma System (Oct 28, 2015)

entonces el HIP solo lo hace una Marca? no tiene remplazo directo?


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 28, 2015)

experimentador dijo:


> entonces el HIP solo lo hace una Marca? no tiene remplazo directo?


Ese lo fabrica Intersil y creo que Harris (Ahora Maxim) también, pero desconozco si tiene algún reemplazo compatible pin a pin...


----------



## Cdma System (Ene 4, 2016)

sirve el T157-52 de Micrometal para los inductores?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 4, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> sirve el T157-52 de Micrometal para los inductores?


Supongo que sí...


----------



## Cdma System (Ene 5, 2016)

encontré a un señor de Buenos Aires que me dio un catalogo de nucleos, pero no se cual me conviene mas para este amplificador, si me lo podría indicar se lo agradecería, también tiene el driver así que vamos por buen camino


----------



## The Rookie (Ene 5, 2016)

experimentar ClassD puente completo


----------



## carlin88 (Ene 10, 2016)

Hola gente y un saludo especial para Ratmayor por este amplificador, es interesante este amplificador en puente H. Estoy en camino de armarlo, el problema es que no encuentro fácil el  LT1016, ¿hay algún reemplazo? gracias de antemano. subiré fotos de este armado. saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 10, 2016)

carlin88 dijo:


> hola gente y un saludo especial para ratmayor por este amplificador, es interesante este amplificador en puente h. Estoy en camino de armarlo, el problema es que no encuentro fácil el  lt1016, ¿hay algún reemplazo? Gracias de antemano. Subiré fotos de este armado. Saludos.


ad8561, mxl1016, tl3016, lt1116, max913, lt1394...


----------



## rafaelmr (Ene 27, 2016)

Buenas 
estoy interesado en elaborar este clase d, "seria el primero" ya que solo he elaborado clase AB, mi pregunta es: ¿ esa rectificacion de 4700uf es suficiente ? y por que es asi de minima comparado con un clase ab se ve diminuta.
ademas aclaro que planeo elaborar el de 600W a 8ohm, 12 amp 

gracias


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 27, 2016)

Hola rafaelmr, los 4700uF son el mínimo necesario para echar andar el amplificador trabajándolo a rango de frecuencias completa, de destinarlo para subwoofers, lo recomendable serían 10000uF. Saludos...


----------



## rafaelmr (Ene 27, 2016)

respecto al pcb sr rat, veo vario +vcc hv esos hay que hacerles jumpers, me refiero al de 600w. 
ademas ya lo ha probado con respuesta a 4 ohm 
gracias


----------



## Cdma System (Ene 27, 2016)

todavía no me queda tiempo libre para hacer la placa de este y ya vi por ahí un 600w con el filtro para sub. que sería el sucesor a este 

#Rafaelmr  uno es para potencia y otro para comando, son dos fuentes distintas


----------



## rafaelmr (Ene 27, 2016)

me refiero a estos en el ampli de 600w 
 gracias


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 28, 2016)

rafaelmr dijo:


> respecto al pcb sr rat, veo vario +vcc hv esos hay que hacerles jumpers, me refiero al de 600w.
> ademas ya lo ha probado con respuesta a 4 ohm
> gracias





rafaelmr dijo:


> me refiero a estos en el ampli de 600w
> gracias



Si, hay van unos puentes, ambos deben pasar preferiblemente por un pequeño toroide de fuente ATX, como en el mi clase D anterior, nada critico



experimentador dijo:


> todavía no me queda tiempo libre para hacer la placa de este y ya vi por ahí un 600w con el filtro para sub. que sería el sucesor a este


Y hoy reparé un de topología similar que se alimentaba con 325V que me dio toda clase de ideas locas


----------



## Cdma System (Ene 29, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Y hoy reparé un de topología similar que se alimentaba con 325V que me dio toda clase de ideas locas



Con uno de respuesta plana y que se alimente 100v con protecciones callaría de por vida jejeje

Molesto con una pregunta a Ratmayor: según estuve mirando entre este y el otro de 600w solo veo diferencias(diagrama) en el voltaje de alimentación, los MOSFET y el agregado al pin 3 del HIP, este último que función cumple? consulto esto ya que como el diagrama es prácticamente el mismo cambiar los MOSFET y alimentarlo con 60vcc

Por cierto los inductores imposible de conseguir en BsAs por lo cual armé 3 con EI35 y gap, peeeeroooo tengo 23uh, 22uh y 21uh, ese 1uh de diferencia es muy crítico? los Medí con inductómetro


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 4, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> Molesto con una pregunta a Ratmayor: según estuve mirando entre este y el otro de 600w solo veo diferencias(diagrama) en el voltaje de alimentación, los MOSFET y el agregado al pin 3 del HIP, este último que función cumple? consulto esto ya que como el diagrama es prácticamente el mismo cambiar los MOSFET y alimentarlo con 60vcc


Las diferencias son, cambiar los mosfets para que manejen mayor tensión y corriente, claro que la fuente debe acompañar o no valdría la pena hacer las modificaciones, lo del pin 3 es un Soft-Start, con tanta corriente de salida, podría ser letal para los parlantes un POP de encendido...



experimentador dijo:


> Por cierto los inductores imposible de conseguir en BsAs por lo cual armé 3 con EI35 y gap, peeeeroooo tengo 23uh, 22uh y 21uh, ese 1uh de diferencia es muy crítico? los Medí con inductometro


 La diferencia, aunque es mínima, podrían hacer que apareciera un pequeño DC en la salida, es cosa de probar...


----------



## Cdma System (Mar 5, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> lo del pin 3 es un Soft-Start, con tanta corriente de salida, podría ser letal para los parlantes un POP de encendido...
> ...



Entonces podría ver la forma de agregarlo a la placa,  de paso veo si consigo mas EI para lograr los 22uh


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 5, 2016)

Te servirían para comprobar que el amplificador vive, pero yo no los usaría de forma permanente...


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Mar 7, 2016)

Saludo a Todos. este IC Hip4081, no se podira Usar para Una fuente Oscilada full bridge que conmute en los transistores mosfet 325 voltios DC.
Ver el archivo adjunto 140905

algo asi como esn este esquema


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 7, 2016)

silfredo jimenez dijo:


> Saludo a Todos. este IC Hip4081, no se podira Usar para Una fuente Oscilada full bridge que conmute en los transistores mosfet 325 voltios DC.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 140905
> 
> algo asi como esn este esquema


No, el HIP solo soporta hasta 80V y tiene un limite de abuso de 95V...


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Mar 8, 2016)

Ratmayot buenos dias, en un post anterior usted habia comentado que estuvo revisando un ampli con una topologia muy parecida al del HIp4081 en la que el Driver manejaba 325V, me podria hacer el favor de regalarme la Referencia de dicho Driver.. muchas gracias


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 8, 2016)

silfredo jimenez dijo:


> Ratmayot buenos dias, en un post anterior usted habia comentado que estuvo revisando un ampli con una topologia muy parecida al del HIp4081 en la que el Driver manejaba 325V, me podria hacer el favor de regalarme la Referencia de dicho Driver.. muchas gracias


El que comenté de los 325V, usaban 2 drivers L6384...


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Mar 8, 2016)

ok muchas gracias por la Informacion


----------



## Cdma System (Mar 8, 2016)

Creo que esto ya merece ser separado para no desvirtuar el tema

Consulta a masterRat.  para probar el HIP sin el LT necesito mandarle 5v o menos a las patas ALI y BLI de manera intercalada o estoy mal. Primero 5v a una pata con la otra sin voltaje y viceversa, ahí tendría que medirme la fuente entre los bornes de salida con con TL también retirado o no es necesario retirar este ya que al retirar el comparador ya se aisla el HIP de los demás

Me costó tanto conseguirlo que no quiero enchufar todo de una ves


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 23, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> Consulta a masterRat.  para probar el HIP sin el LT necesito mandarle 5v o menos a las patas ALI y BLI de manera intercalada o estoy mal. Primero 5v a una pata con la otra sin voltaje y viceversa, ahí tendría que medirme la fuente entre los bornes de salida con con TL también retirado o no es necesario retirar este ya que al retirar el comparador ya se aisla el HIP de los demás
> 
> Me costó tanto conseguirlo que no quiero enchufar todo de una ves


Se prueba sin el LT, con el comparador sería muy complicado, ahora bien, te sugiero que lo pruebes sin carga en los mosfets, o mejor, sin mosfets  y con su respectiva base... Algo muy importante, los HIP, pueden detectar un estado lógico X, es decir, cuando el circuito está abierto en un estado lógico que no es ni 5V ni GND, así que si inyectas 5V en ALI, pon la BLI a GND y viceversa, así no tendrás problemas para probar el HIP...


----------



## Cdma System (Mar 23, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Se prueba sin el LT, con el comparador sería muy complicado, ahora bien, te sugiero que lo pruebes sin carga en los mosfets, o mejor, sin mosfets  y con su respectiva base... Algo muy importante, los HIP, pueden detectar un estado lógico X, es decir, cuando el circuito está abierto en un estado lógico que no es ni 5V ni GND, así que si inyectas 5V en ALI, pon la BLI a GND y viceversa, así no tendrás problemas para probar el HIP...




Ok, entonces no le coloco el LT(está con zócalo) y sin los MOSFET, mido en las salidas de las Rde gate


----------



## Cdma System (Abr 11, 2016)

hola, estoy teniendo un problema
Sin los integrados todas las alimentaciones son las correctas
coloco el TL alimentación perfecta en todas las líneas
Coloco el LT y lo que era +12v baja a +8v y por ultimo si coloco el HIP baja hasta +7
Puede ser que el LT me vino con falla? ya que anteriormente había probado el HIP solo y hacía los cambios correctamente

Pd: el puente de los +42v está directo o sea sin pasar por ningún toroide
Pd2: me parece que hay un error con la fuente sugerida que el 7912 tiene los pines 1 y 2 invertidos yyyyyyyyyyyy
Pd3: Por qué el negativo del +42v está referenciado a GND del +-12 y No al -12vcc
Como verán hoy amanecí con todas las ganas de hacer preguntas


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 13, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> hola, estoy teniendo un problema
> Sin los integrados todas las alimentaciones son las correctas
> coloco el TL alimentación perfecta en todas las líneas
> Coloco el LT y lo que era +12v baja a +8v y por ultimo si coloco el HIP baja hasta +7
> Puede ser que el LT me vino con falla? ya que anteriormente había probado el HIP solo y hacía los cambios correctamente


Hola, el LT1016 tiene un consumo un poco odioso, sin embargo no tumba la fuente de +12V que alimenta al HIP, sospecho de tu 7805  En condiciones normales, la fuente de ±5V se desbalancea un poco debido al consumo del LT, pero no es muy significativo...



experimentador dijo:


> Pd: el puente de los +42v está directo o sea sin pasar por ningún toroide


No problem, para probar, no es necesario el toroide...


experimentador dijo:


> Pd2: me parece que hay un error con la fuente sugerida que el 7912 tiene los pines 1 y 2 invertidos


Oops! 


experimentador dijo:


> Pd3: Por qué el negativo del +42v está referenciado a GND del +-12 y No al -12vcc


Porque el HIP trabaja con fuente simple , el LT y el TL necesitan el -5V para trabajar bien, además me dio pereza usar un divisor de tensión , sin embargo, la salida del LT es 0/5V...


experimentador dijo:


> Como verán hoy amanecí con todas las ganas de hacer preguntas


Dispara  responderé a medida de lo posible...

Saludos...


----------



## Cdma System (Abr 13, 2016)

Lo que me resulta de hechicería es que sin el comparador y sin el driver los voltajes están bien
En el driver tengo (pin2) 12v perfectos y en el comparador (pin1 y pin 4) +-5v
cuando coloco el comparador los +-5v se mantienen pero los +12 bajan a 9.15v
y por ultimo cuando coloco el HIP esos 9.15v bajan a 7.90v 

Pd: están sin disipador todos los transistores y reguladores, nada calienta
toco la entrada con el dedo y ni ruido, le doy señal con el dvd pero tampoco tengo salida
Pd2: los voltajes ahora son un poco mayores porque le quité la lampara mientras medía


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 13, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> Lo que me resulta de hechicería es que sin el comparador y sin el driver los voltajes están bien
> En el driver tengo (pin2) 12v perfectos y en el comparador (pin1 y pin 4) +-5v
> cuando coloco el comparador los +-5v se mantienen pero los +12 bajan a 9.15v
> y por ultimo cuando coloco el HIP esos 9.15v bajan a 7.90v
> ...


 haz esta prueba diabolica... Usa un auricular pequeñito con un capacitor electrolítico en serie de 1uF y colócalo en las entradas del LT, sin el LT instalado, debería escucharse algo, si pasa la prueba, coloca el LT y prueba las salidas de este de igual manera, sin el HIP instalado, también debe haber audio...


----------



## Cdma System (Abr 14, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> haz esta prueba diabolica... Usa un auricular pequeñito con un capacitor electrolítico en serie de 1uF y colócalo en las entradas del LT, sin el LT instalado, debería escucharse algo, si pasa la prueba, coloca el LT y prueba las salidas de este de igual manera, sin el HIP instalado, también debe haber audio...



esas si que son pruebas que no me la imaginaba jejeje
Cuando vuelva del trabajo lo hago y posteo resultados


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 14, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> esas si que son pruebas que no me la imaginaba jejeje
> Cuando vuelva del trabajo lo hago y posteo resultados


Es que la funcionalidad de este amplicador es muuuuy básica, un oscilador, un buffer de audio y el modulador que convierte la señal de audio en PWM... Como ves es un amplificador digital bastante analógico


----------



## Cdma System (Abr 14, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Es que la funcionalidad de este amplicador es muuuuy básica, un oscilador, un buffer de audio y el modulador que convierte la señal de audio en PWM... Como ves es un amplificador digital bastante analógico





Hice la prueba y los resultados son buenos pero a la ves malos, como es eso? Me explico:
Puse audio en la entrada y al colocar el auricular con el capacitor serie en la entrada del comparador (pin2) tengo audio.
Coloco el comparador y retiro el driver, pruebo las salidas del comparador y en ambos hay audio. Hasta ahí bien porque quiere decir que no tengo que gastar 12 dolares por otro comparador.



Ahora por qué dije malo?: ya empecé a dudar del driver pero no se......
Retiré el LT: mandé pata 5 del driver a +5 y pata 6 a GND, tengo lo siguiente
Patas del driver:
20: 0,35v       después de R9: 0,34v
18: 11,45v.    después de R10: 11,30v
13: 0              después de R12: 0v
11: 12,55v.   después de R11: 12,60 (que raro)

Ahora al revés, pata 5 del driver a GND y pata 6 a +5v
Patas del driver:
20: 12,37v.   después de R9: 12,40 (mmmm)
18: 0v.           después de R10: Ov
13: 10,95v.   después de R12: 11,13v (O.O)
11: 0,33v.     después de R11: 0,35v

Estoy dudando con estas cosas:
Mi fuente no me entrega corriente y por eso cae el voltaje
Los Mos no encienden con los 10v 
Mi señora me hizo alguna macumba para que deje esto y empiece a ordenar los cachivaches que tengo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 14, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> Hice la prueba y los resultados son buenos pero a la ves malos, como es eso? Me explico:
> Puse audio en la entrada y al colocar el auricular con el capacitor serie en la entrada del comparador (pin2) tengo audio.
> Coloco el comparador y retiro el driver, pruebo las salidas del comparador y en ambos hay audio. Hasta ahí bien porque quiere decir que no tengo que gastar 12 dolares por otro comparador.








experimentador dijo:


> Ahora por qué dije malo?: ya empecé a dudar del driver pero no se......
> Retiré el LT: mandé pata 5 del driver a +5 y pata 6 a GND, tengo lo siguiente
> Patas del driver:
> 20: 0,35v       después de R9: 0,34v
> ...


 Pues el HIP está respondiendo muy bien a los pulsos, las diferencias que ves son debido a la fuente flotante interna del IC, así que no te preocupes... 



experimentador dijo:


> Estoy dudando con estas cosas:
> Mi fuente no me entrega corriente y por eso cae el voltaje
> Los Mos no encienden con los 10v
> Mi señora me hizo alguna macumba para que deje esto y empiece a ordenar los cachivaches que tengo.


Voto por las opciones 1 y 3  Por cierto, la corriente de suministro para el driver, el comparador y el opamp debería ser de unos 1.5A para evitar cosas raras, porque te digo, tanto el LT como el HIP jalan corriente sin compasión...


----------



## Cdma System (Abr 15, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Voto por las opciones 1 y 3  Por cierto, la corriente de suministro para el driver, el comparador y el opamp debería ser de unos 1.5A para evitar cosas raras, porque te digo, tanto el LT como el HIP jalan corriente sin compasión...



Perfecto, el trafo de control es de 12+12 a 1000mA+1000mA supuestamente pero me parece que me esta mintiendo.
Voy a probar con otro mas polenta


No encontré el trafo y se me ocurrió puentear la R que está en la entrada del 7812, con eso la fuente ya no cae y tengo los 12v donde tienen que estar.

Pero tengo 12v a la salida con lampara serie de 105w y brilla poco menos de la mitad , con una de 45w solo fluctúa el brillo y no deja arrancar.

No se si los inductores de prueba........... 
Nada calienta

------------

Los 12v son de continua aclaro


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 16, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> No encontré el trafo y se me ocurrió puentear la R que está en la entrada del 7812, con eso la fuente ya no cae y tengo los 12v donde tienen que estar.


 De cuantos watts pusiste las resistencias?



experimentador dijo:


> Pero tengo 12v a la salida con lampara serie de 105w y brilla poco menos de la mitad , con una de 45w solo fluctúa el brillo y no deja arrancar.
> 
> No se si los inductores de prueba...........
> Nada calienta
> ...


Los 12V están en cual salida? La de audio? La salida de audio no debe medirse referida a GND...

Otro detalle, verifica con el mágico audifono si la señal llega sin problemas a las entrada del HIP


----------



## Cdma System (Abr 16, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> De cuantos watts pusiste las resistencias?
> 
> Los 12V están en cual salida? La de audio? La salida de audio no debe medirse referida a GND...
> 
> Otro detalle, verifica con el mágico audifono si la señal llega sin problemas a las entrada del HIP




Las resistencias son de 1w

Los 12vcc los tengo en los bornes del parlante

Voy a probar con la varita mágica como antes, negativo del auricular a GND


..,............



Hice la prueba mágica del auricular y tengo audio en las entradas del driver con ruido supongo que es normal.

No conecté nada a la salida ya que ahora la Dc subió a 20 y los MOSFET levantan bastante temperatura
Creo que mejor los cambio y pongo disipador por las dudas, todo esto solo sucede cuando hago el puente en la R mencionada, sin el puente no hay audio el la pata 5 del HIP pero si en la pata 6


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 16, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> Hice la prueba mágica del auricular y tengo audio en las entradas del driver con ruido supongo que es normal.
> 
> No conecté nada a la salida ya que ahora la Dc subió a 20 y los MOSFET levantan bastante temperatura
> Creo que mejor los cambio y pongo disipador por las dudas, todo esto solo sucede cuando hago el puente en la R mencionada, sin el puente no hay audio el la pata 5 del HIP pero si en la pata 6


 Por casualidad tendrás acceso a algún osciloscopio? Comienzo a dudar de la calidad del HIP  Si se supone que hay señal en las entradas del HIP, no tiene porque quedarse conmutado, si hay calor en los mosfets, significa que las entradas se están activando al mismo tiempo, y esto solo pasaría si el LT o el HIP son truchos


----------



## Cdma System (Abr 16, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Por casualidad tendrás acceso a algún osciloscopio? Comienzo a dudar de la calidad del HIP  Si se supone que hay señal en las entradas del HIP, no tiene porque quedarse conmutado, si hay calor en los mosfets, significa que las entradas se están activando al mismo tiempo, y esto solo pasaría si el LT o el HIP son truchos



Tengo un compañero de trabajo con osciloscopio, me dijo que en la semana me lo alcanza, cuando probé por primera vez y no arrancó ya se lo pedí pero como no lo usa nunca lo tiene en la casa de su mamá
En teoría mañana lo busca y me lo lleva al trabajo en la semana

Sigo con esto y "aun no llega el osciloscopio"  así que por ahora estoy parado.

La duda que tengo ahora es: ya que el LT tiene salida diferencial, podría reemplazarse el HIP por 2 IR2110/13 alimentando las entradas de los IR de manera cruzada y con esto eliminar la limitación de fuente flotante(80v) del HIP? Puede ser?????

Consideré que ésta pregunta SI es interesante y por eso lo hago de manera publica por si alguno tenga alguna idea.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 29, 2016)

Sin, sin ningún problema, el HIP4081 son básicamente 2 IR2110 en un sólo encapsulado...


----------



## Cdma System (May 29, 2016)

Tan solo para picarle la curiosidad al que está leyendo esto me gustaría que haga los cálculos.
Usando los 2 IR2110 con MOSFET IRFB4229 y alimentando el circuito con 150v 
Carga de 4Ohm........
Les gusta la potencia que les da????


----------



## Ratmayor (May 30, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> Tan solo para picarle la curiosidad al que está leyendo esto me gustaría que haga los cálculos.
> Usando los 2 IR2110 con MOSFET IRFB4229 y alimentando el circuito con 150v
> Carga de 4Ohm........
> Les gusta la potencia que les da????


unos 1000w.... 



Mejor aléjate satanás.... 

...Aunque no voy a negar que ya había pensado en algo así.... 

​


----------



## Cdma System (May 30, 2016)

ya se me pusieron los ojos rojos de ver tantos integrados inconseguibles por acá


----------



## Ratmayor (May 30, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> ya se me pusieron los ojos rojos de ver tantos integrados inconseguibles por acá


Por 2.5Kw, vale la pena...  lo pudiera simplificar si tan solo consiguiera los dichosos IR2110 ó el IR2184... (Acepto donativos)


----------



## Cdma System (May 30, 2016)

esa es la versión con integrados de lo que estaba queriendo hacer discreto después del 6384 mmmmmmm......... Pero la parte de entrada lo pensaba dejar igual que el primer full Bridge


----------



## Ratmayor (May 30, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> esa es la versión con integrados de lo que estaba queriendo hacer discreto después del 6384 mmmmmmm......... Pero la parte de entrada lo pensaba dejar igual que el primer full Bridge


Bueno el MAX414 es un TL084, el MAX412 es un TL082, el LT1011 es un LM311, solo que en sus versiones exquisitas y con esteroides, la cual nadie notaría la diferencia  los UCC son drivers que fácilmente pueden ser reemplazados por drivers totem pole y así... Claro que más fácil sería con un par de IR2110 o mejor, un par de IR2184...


----------



## Cdma System (May 30, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Bueno el MAX414 es un TL084, el MAX412 es un TL082, el LT1011 es un LM311, solo que en sus versiones exquisitas y con esteroides, la cual nadie notaría la diferencia  los UCC son drivers que fácilmente pueden ser reemplazados por drivers totem pole y así... Claro que más fácil sería con un par de IR2110 o mejor, un par de IR2184...




voto por el IR2110/13 que al menos acá hay en varios lugares y en varias "calidades"  

PD: Creo que el TC4422 es mas accesible que los  UCC


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Jun 8, 2016)

Creo que hay dos errores en el clase D de Ratmayor
la Alimentación de voltaje de los L6384 es por el pin 2 y aqui en el PCB esta es por el pin 1


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 10, 2016)

silfredo jimenez dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 144639
> 
> Creo que hay dos errores en el clase D de Ratmayor
> la Alimentación de voltaje de los L6384 es por el pin 2 y aqui en el PCB esta es por el pin 1


Sí, es posible considerando que dudo que llegue a armar semejante exageración  eso es lo que pasa cuando diseño el PCB sin antes dibujar el diagrama, confiando plenamente en mi memoria


----------



## Cdma System (Jun 10, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Sí, es posible considerando que dudo que llegue a armar semejante exageración  eso es lo que pasa cuando diseño el PCB sin antes dibujar el diagrama, confiando plenamente en mi memoria



Yo si llegaría a armar una exageración con los IR pero como no tengo pc para hacer el diseño de la PCB.....

PD: tengo un conocido que suele ir seguido a Venezuela pero ahora anda enfermo, podría ser que cuando vaya le alcance los 2110

C1 entre placa y esquemático difiere.
C3 y C4 son de 47nf? ya que en otros amp. son de 100nf(lo digo de chusma)
Si me podría aclarar esas dudas estaría de lujo porque no le caigo al problema de mi placa
creo que tendré que hacer la de doble faz


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 13, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> C1 entre diagrama y esquemático difiere.
> C3 y C4 son de 47nf? ya que en otros amp. son de 100nf(lo digo de chusma)
> Si me podría aclarar esas dudas estaría de lujo porque no le caigo al problema de mi placa
> creo que tendré que hacer la de doble faz


Los capacitores son los de la bomba de carga que alimentan el high side, según el datasheet, 47nF es suficiente, pero hay quienes le ponen 100nF para mejorar su rendimiento, es algo paranoico, pero podrías intentarlo...

El C1 lo modifiqué para que oscilara un poco mas rápido, pero no afecta el funcionamiento, lo tengo así en la version para subwoofer


----------



## Cdma System (Jun 14, 2016)

Para hacer pruebas a lo cavernícola al LT podría retirar las R de las entradas y mandar una de las entradas(valga de redundancia) a tierra y a la otra meterle una tono senoidal de 1khz (desde el celular) y a las salidas debería tener ese mismo tono pero en onda cuadra ?
Luego hacer lo mismo con la otra entrada

Todo esto retirando el HIP y sin alimentar los MOSFET claro....
O estoy diciendo una barbaridad


----------



## tom42107 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hola, he buscado en Google el MOSFET utilizado en este diseño y estoy pero no encontró nada. Probablemente estoy deletreando mal pero es difícil de ver. Alguien puede darme el número de pieza?



Éstos son los que estoy hablando.


----------



## Cdma System (Jun 14, 2016)

es un MOSFET 650v 69A


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 14, 2016)

tom42107 dijo:


> Hola, he buscado en Google el MOSFET utilizado en este diseño y estoy pero no encontró nada. Probablemente estoy deletreando mal pero es difícil de ver. Alguien puede darme el número de pieza?


www.st.com/resource/en/datasheet/stw77n65m5.pdf
Ojo, ese diseño aún no es apto para el consumo humano...



experimentador dijo:


> Para hacer pruebas a lo cavernícola al LT podría retirar las R de las entradas y mandar una de las entradas(valga de redundancia) a tierra y a la otra meterle una tono senoidal de 1khz (desde el celular) y a las salidas debería tener ese mismo tono pero en onda cuadra ?
> Luego hacer lo mismo con la otra entrada
> 
> Todo esto retirando el HIP y sin alimentar los MOSFET claro....
> O estoy diciendo una barbaridad


De que puedes, puedes, pero si con la prueba del audífono, rasteaste el audio hasta la salida del LT, dudo que ese sea el problema...


----------



## Cdma System (Jun 17, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> el comparador y el opamp debería ser de unos 1.5A para evitar cosas raras, porque te digo, tanto el LT como el HIP jalan corriente sin compasión...



 Estuve leyendo de vuelta el tema y encontré esto...
No es chico un 7812 y 7912 para alimentar la parte de control?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 18, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> Estuve leyendo de vuelta el tema y encontré esto...
> No es chico un 7812 y 7912 para alimentar la parte de control?


Para quemar todo, es más que suficiente, ahora, si quieres que trabaje bien, usa UA7805 y el UA7905  Saludos...


----------



## Cdma System (Jun 18, 2016)

Creo que no se entendió
Me refería a que la fuente está regulada con 7812/7912 y de ahí van a los 05
Si el conjunto consume tanto, no queda chico el regulador 7812/7912 ya que de sus salidas se vuelven a regular con los 05


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 18, 2016)

experimentador dijo:


> Creo que no se entendió
> Me refería a que la fuente está regulada con 7812/7912 y de ahí van a los 05
> Si el conjunto consume tanto, no queda chico el regulador 7812/7912 ya que de sus salidas se vuelven a regular con los 05


No, la verdad no, LT que es lo que más consume, no ocupa la carga total de los 7805/7905, ahora bien, si te preocupa que pueda exceder el consumo de la fuente principal, puedes regular usando transistores, aunque te digo que con el 7812/7912, al menos si son originales, basta y sobra...


----------



## djcamdtv (Jun 1, 2018)

He construido amplificadores del tipo clase AB pero hoy en día me ha llamado la atención los clase D y estoy en un proyecto de uno el cual es  clase D modo Fullbridge, en cada módulo en esta modalidad se utilizan dos bobinas separadas para el LPF, pero he visto que algunos con un mismo núcleo se pueden arrollar las dos bobinas para cada uno de los amplificadores y es de ahí de donde me viene la duda en la elaboración de la misma y del por hago la consulta.
La otra consulta es si en este tipo de amplificadores se pueden alimentar con fuente tradicional puente de diodos y filtrado y si con una misma fuente se pueden alimentar los dos amplificadores Derecho e Izquierdo (Transformador con un solo arrollado y derivaciones ejemplo 63-0-63) o deben de ser fuentes totalmente separadas. (Transformador con dos arrollados y derivaciones ejemplo 63-0-63 63-0-63)
O deben ser transformadores separados.

Como se puede apreciar en este esquemático en uno de los arrollados la salida de los mosfet se conecta a uno de los terminales y el marcado con un punto es la salida al parlante y a la vez se toma la realimentación mientras que se observa que para el otro canal es todo lo contrario salida de los fets a punto en la bobina y el otro terminal a parlante y realimentación.

Pregunta

Como se construyen estas bobinas

Es las dos se arrollan en el mismo sentido, pero la conexión de los fets es en el inicio de la primera y la salida de los otros fets es en el terminal del final de la segunda

O se arrollan una en un sentido y la otra al inverso y las salidas de los fets de cada amplificador se conectan a los terminales de inicio de cada bobina etc…

¿Cuál es la forma de arrollado de estas

Se habla también de usar núcleos de ferrita como los de las PC y hacerles un gap de por lo menos un milímetro para que no se saturen tan rapidamente alguien me podría indicar si al hacer más grande este gap que ocurre si sé que para lograr la misma inductancia hay que utilizar más alambre pero que con el tema de la saturación del núcleo este aumenta o disminuye y cual sería como el máximo para esta separación.

Imágenes 1-2-3 de lo de las dos bobinas arrolladas en un mismo núcleo y el tema de la polaridad de las misma

Imágenes 3-4  transformador de alimentación de 3KW y núcleo de Ferrita para los filtros LPF 

Se les agradece cualquier respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2018)

djcamdtv dijo:


> He construido amplificadores del tipo clase AB pero hoy en día me ha llamado la atención los clase D y estoy en un proyecto de uno el cual es  clase D modo Fullbridge, en cada módulo en esta modalidad se utilizan dos bobinas separadas para el LPF, pero he visto que algunos con un mismo núcleo se pueden arrollar las dos bobinas para cada uno de los amplificadores y es de ahí de donde me viene la duda en la elaboración de la misma y del por hago la consulta. . . . .



No me gusta la idea de las *2* bobinas sobre el mismo núcleo.

Tampoco me parece que comiences tu experiencia con amplificadores clase "D" con un "Full bridge", yo comenzaría con uno simple.

Para la fuente se puede emplear transformador tradicional con punto medio.
En este caso yo emplearía doble puente rectificador de onda completa, uno para la rama (+) y otro para la rama (-), además algo de filtrado extra por sobre lo que de el cálculo según potencia.


----------



## djcamdtv (Jun 4, 2018)

Se te agradece tu respuesta Fogonazo.

1 Una consulta cual es el tipo de fuente a que te refieres (doble puente rectificador de onda completa, uno para la rama (+) y otro para la rama (-) podrías colocar una imagen de la misma, conexión.

2 Que me podrías comentar del tema de la saturación del núcleo tengo muy claro la necesidad del gap en los núcleos de ferrita y que entre más distancia de separación se requerirá más cantidad de espiras para lograr la misma inductancia

Consulto al aumentar está separación que ocurre con respecto al tema de saturación este aumenta o disminuye, y luego cual es el máximo permitido para esta separación.

Imagen 1 conexión tradicional con puente de diodos fuente + - gnd

Imágenes siguientes núcleo de ferrita sus dimensiones para el filtro LPF

Se te agradece cualquier respuesta.


----------



## djcamdtv (Jun 7, 2018)

Ya se cual es la configuración de conexión para la fuente que me recomiendas adjunto Imagen, solo que el transformador ya trae las derivaciones conectadas internamente.
Este transformador viene 50-0-50 y otro arrollado 50-0-50 y otro 18-0-18. Voy a emplear cada arrollado uno para cada etapa de amplificación así  quedan separados.


----------



## Gau26 (Jul 6, 2018)

Buenas tardes, soy Jesús Danilo Uribe, es para lo de la fuente de poder sugerida que no logro entenderla muy bien, hay partes donde no se especifica que componente va


----------



## djcamdtv (Jul 7, 2018)

Espero que con está Imagen te quede más claro este tipo de conexión para una Fuente de tensión Positiva y Negativa comúnmente usada en amplificadores para Audio.


----------



## mogolloelectro (Jul 7, 2018)

buenos días quisiera consultar a quien me pueda aclarar la duda aunque no se si sea el único con eso
segun la foto de arriba sugiere tomar 2 devanados identicos y pasarlo a 2 puentes rectificadores de los cuales salen el voltaje positivo el negativo y la tierra
si estan hablando de la fuente para el full bridge bastaria con 1 sola rama para alimentarlo (1 puente 1 capacitor electrolitico y ahi esta el voltaje positivo)  y si fuera para el driver creo que es desperdiciar componentes (esta no es mi pregunta)

mi pregunta es que beneficios tengo al usar 2 puentes rectificadores y no el tap central del transformador a tierra tengo una idea pero no alcanzo a imaginar si la verdad es eficiente o justificable para desarmar un transformador con el tap central (hablando con respecto a que en la historia del sonido de hogar nunca vi una configuracion asi

espero no estar cayendo en una pregunta repetida pero es que mi simulador mental esta pidiendo los datos y la libreria para actualizarla o de lleno borrar el error

post data:
recuerdo que algun post que lei se usaba esa configuracion para sacar voltajes altos y bajos para un clase H pero por aca es algo que no veo por donde


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2018)

Una forma elegante de dividir la corriente entre mas díodos , sin ponerlos en paralelo que podría traer problemas ya que al no ser idénticos uno podría conducir mas y quemarse y quedaría el otro solo que también se quemaría


----------



## mogolloelectro (Jul 7, 2018)

seria solo por eso por que yo he desarmado fuentes de equipos con puentes rectificadores de 20 a 25 amperios (eso esta muy por encima del transformador (ese si se quemaria))


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2018)

Claro, porque si la capacidad de los filtros es muy alta . . .


----------



## djcamdtv (Jul 8, 2018)

Buenas mogolloelectro ve a este link hay se trata el tema de una y otra configuración.

Fuentes de alimentación simétricas para Audio: influencia entre ramas


----------



## mogolloelectro (Jul 8, 2018)

djcamdtv dijo:


> Buenas mogolloelectro ve a este link hay se trata el tema de una y otra configuración.
> 
> Fuentes de alimentación simétricas para Audio: influencia entre ramas



esta era la respuesta que esperaba donde presentaran la base al problema (o mejora) por que en lo personal no tendria problemas en poner 2 puentes rectificadores de 25 amperios o 1 de 50 amperios pero no era solo por ponerlos si no saber por que ponerlos asi
gracias djcamdtv por compartir la informacion


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2018)

mogolloelectro dijo:


> mi pregunta es que beneficios tengo al usar 2 puentes rectificadores y no el tap central del transformador a tierra tengo una idea pero no alcanzo a imaginar si la verdad es eficiente o justificable para desarmar un transformador con el tap central (hablando con respecto a que en la historia del sonido de hogar nunca vi una configuracion asi


Leé acá: Diseño de un Amplificador de Ocho Canales


----------



## amadoryoveraherrera (Sep 19, 2018)

hola amigo  tengo problemas con tu bobina  de 22uh no lo quiero dejar a medias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2018)

amadoryoveraherrera dijo:


> hola amigo  tengo problemas con tu bobina  de 22uh no lo quiero dejar a medias


¿ Que opinas si en lugar de comentar _"Que tienes un problema"_, directamente describes cual es ?
¿ O quieres que adivinemos ?


----------



## QUIEROUNTESTER (Ago 2, 2019)

A este ampli se le pueden sacar 400w a 8 ohms elevando la fuente...
?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 2, 2019)

QUIEROUNTESTER dijo:


> A este ampli se le pueden sacar 400w a 8 ohms elevando la fuente...
> ?


En teoría se puede obtener 700W 4Ω con 80V, pero reitero que es teórico, no se ha probado...


----------

